# What is psmcpnp driver supposed to do?



## lasuit (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been having a long standing problem getting my PS2 mouse to work with 9.1-PRERELEASE on an i386 machine with an Intel Core 2 duo processor.  After booting the system my mouse is not recognized.  This is without launching X.  When I look at DMESG verbose, it shows that the mouse is attached to the "psmcpnp" driver by statement: "psmcpnp0: <PS/2 mouse port> irq 12 on acpi0."  Further down after the atkdb attaches to atkdbc0 there is a statement: "psm0: current command byte: 0047" and "psm0: failed to reset the aux device"

I have tried to disable the psmcpnp drive in hints in devices.hints.  It successfully disables the driver, but psm still does not connect to atkdbc.  I've booted with ACPI disabled, but still no joy.

Is this a known problem?  Thanks.


----------

